# IWI Jericho 941 slide locking issue



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

I noticed an issue with my Jericho "baby eagle" 9mm compact after cleaning it from a day at the range. The slide seems to get stuck open when I pull the slide back even though there is no mag in the pistol and the slide lock is down. I have to play with the slide a bit before it will return. I have taken it apart a few times already and can't see or figure out what would be jamming the slide back. Any thoughts?


----------

